

Ask HN: Can FireSheep read passwords from mobile devices that use WIFI? - jorgem

If I use my iPhone / Kindle (with WiFi on) at a coffee shop, could something like Firesheep collect passwords as I browse with my device?
======
bengross
If you want to do some digging yourself, here are some suggestions to get
started.

How and Why to Sniff Smartphone Network Traffic
[http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/ben-gross/how-and-
why...](http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/ben-gross/how-and-why-sniff-
smartphone-network-traffic)

------
thenayr
Yes, tried just a few minutes ago.

~~~
jorgem
Wow! That is a MUCH huger problem -- iPhone users don't always know/understand
if they are on WiFi or cellular.

